# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  печатная форма реализации с наценкой

## kidus

В программе 1С мы организовали работу следующим образом. 
Основной склад, сделали оптовым. 
Приходуем документом "Поступление товаров и услуг". 
На его основании создаём "Установка цен номенклатуры" где для каждого магазина определена своя цена. 
В магазины (они как покупатели) товар уходит документом "Реализация товаров и услуг"
нужна печатная форма для документа "Реализация товаров и услуг"

В ней 1 - наименование товара, 2 - количество, 3 - единицы, 4 - отпускная цена, та что на оптовом складе, 5 - сумма товара в отпускных ценах, 
6 - цена товара в продажных ценах, для данного покупателя, 7 - сумма товара в ценах покупателя. 8 - процент наценки, 9 - сумма наценки. 
итоговые значения :1 - общее сумма товара в отпускных ценах (колонка 5),2 - общая сумма товра в ценах покупателя (колонка 7), средний процент наценки (колонка 8) и 3 - общая сумма нанаценки (колонка 9).
Подобная печатная форма есть в документе "Поступление товаров и услуг в НТТ" - "Приходная накладная с наценкой".
эти все данные можно посмотреть отчетом "Валовая прибыль"
Может кто сделать такую внешнюю печатную форму?

----------


## DMLangepas

врядли кто такую делал. Просто в реализации указывают Тип цен, ту по которой они реализую и всё.

----------


## kidus

А есть тут такие специалисты. у которых есть время сделать такую внешнюю печатную форму?
Естественно, небесплатно.

----------


## disik80

Я мог бы сделать эту форму, если она на 1С:8

----------

DMLangepas (17.07.2012)

----------


## kidus

1C платформа 8.2.15.289
Управление торговлей 10,3
Моя почта kidus@yandex.com
жду...

----------


## kidus

А так и не дождался...

----------

